# Appearently I Bought The Last New...



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

.... Poljot SS-18. Only found one website that had it available. It was sent out today. Glad it was the black version. The SS-18 is as funky as I get as far as watches go. What I like about it is the overkill of Ti to make the watch. Also, I'm glad they didn't polish it. I like the unfinshed look. I'll have to get a Nato band for it to complete the look.










Anyone else have one of these?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got one









I actually sourced 4 for me and 3 of my close friends









We have matching watches in my gang


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You got a watch gang Jase?









Kewl!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you wear matching clothes?
















Hang on are you the first succesful human Clones?









There could be more Jason`s
















*RUN AWAY!!, RUN AWAY!!!*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I inflict myself on them.....Hang out with me and you have to have a cool watch
















Its funny but they are all appreciative of fine watches now, they draw the line at going on a forum though


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Jason, The James Bond Strap looks good on it.







I won't copy you unless I can't find a beter match. I was thinking of going way overboard and putting an olive drab Nato strap on it. I'm a wild and crazy guy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Copy away









We can hang out together and be cool......

Sorry, in a strange mood tonight.....

I like the irony of the Bond Nato on a Russian watch ( I haddnt noticed till someone else pointed it out







)

East meets West


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

......I love your watch work bench in that pic Jase







......looks like your case openin knife could do wiv a clean tho...


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

rodiow said:


> ......I love your watch work bench in that pic Jase


He's got the Hammer and Sickle thing going on there.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Posted the pic in the other SS-18 thread, Figured I'd post it here too here too.

Here it is!


----------

